# Problème démarrage MBP sous Yosemite



## Mouflet (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour/Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Tout d'abord je voulais vous annoncer que c'est mon premier poste sur ce forum. En général je ne poste que rarement sur les forum et encore moins sur un forum de Mac. Aujourd'hui est un jour spécial ("spécial" à prendre dans le mauvais sens) parce que j'ai un problème assez grave pour moi avec mon MBP, problème d'ailleurs que j'ai trouvé vaguement dans des postes récents sans solutions sinon je n'écrirais pas ce poste. Par ailleurs aucune de ces personnes n'a exactement le même soucis que moi...

Breves explications : pour infos j'ai 17 ans et j'ai acheté mon MBP 15 pouces en juin 2011. Ça va faire environ 3 ans que je l'utilise presque tous les jours sans problèmes. J'utilise mon mac à peu près normalement : c'est-à-dire pour naviguer sur le net (réseaux sociaux, vidéos, sites quelconques, etc.), pour parler avec des amis via Skype ou Facetime, pour voir des films et des séries, pour travailler avec word, excel et powerpoint et parfois pour jouer à des jeux compatibles sur Mac tels que Minecraft et League Of Legends. Étant un grand fan d'Apple et suivant la firme de très près je décide de télécharger il y a un peu moins d'un mois la nouvelle mise à jour du système d'exploitation OSX Yosemite. Bon jusque là pas de problème. J'ai remarqué que depuis le téléchargement de Yosemite mon ordinateur est devenu plus lent au niveau du démarrage avant d'accéder à la session mais aussi quand je veux accéder à une application comme lors d'un lancement de chrome, facetime, skype, word ou d'un jeu. 

Hier soir mon pc a commencé à rammer bizarrement notamment avec l'apparition à deux reprises de la roue multicolore à la place de mon curseur noir. Avant de me coucher j'avais 5 onglets google chrome ouverts, j'ai voulu tous les fermé mais en vain : la roue multicolore apparaît une 3ème fois mais là le problème c'est qu'elle ne veut pas disparaître mais en forçant chrome à quitter. Je suis quelqu'un de très impatient j'ai décidé pour la première de me contenter de fermer l'écran de mon MBP forçant ce dernier à se mettre en veille pour que j'aille dormir sans problème. Mais 15 minutes après j'entends un "Vroooooom" sortant de mon MBP : c'était mon ordinateur qui soufflait très fort. J'essaie de voir la source du problème en ouvrant l'ouvrant mais je n'arrive pas à accéder à ma session comme d'habitude : l'écran est noir alors qu'il est allumé. Comme j'ai envie de dormir j'appuie alors sur le bouton physique pour éteindre mon pc (je sais que c'est mauvais je ne le fais pas souvent ça, que s'il y a un problème).

Après un gros pavé voici mon problème : ce matin vers midi j'essaie d'allumer mon Mac mais il ne veut pas s'allumer. Il reste bloqué à la moitié de la barre de chargement en dessous de la pomme lors du démarrage après le petit bruit de démarrage. Au début ça avance mais après ça reste bloqué vers la moitié du chargement. J'ai redémarré environ 10 fois avec plusieurs techniques vues sur des postes de forum (par ex : appuyer sur "maj" ou "tab+r" après avoir appuyé sur la bouton "power") mais  toujours la même chose... 

Donc là je voudrais voir si je peux faire quelque chose seul, enfin s'il y a une solution à mon problème avant de confier mon MBP à un réparateur agréé Apple. 

P.S 1 : Mon ordinateur contient beaucoup de documents scolaires et aussi mes favoris google chrome auxquels j'y tiens beaucoup.
P.S 2 : Juste pour info  j'ai envoyé ce message de mon téléphone.

Merci d'avoir lu mon message et si possible d'y avoir répondu.

Cordialement, un jeune homme qui considère son ordinateur comme étant son cerveau


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2014)

si je te suis: tu n'as pas de sauvegarde (que ce soit clone ou time machine?)

peut être qu'un démarrage en mode "sans échec" pourrait te permettre d'accéder sur le bureau et ainsi récupérer tous tes fichiers (via un clone ou autre)

par la suite il te faudrait refaire une installation en "clean install" (c-a-d: en formatant ton disque dur interne via l'utilitaire de disque)


----------



## Mouflet (1 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse très rapide... Effectivement, je n'ai ni de sauvegarde sous clone ni sous timemachine... Je crois que je suis *****. 

Aurez-tu une autre solution ? Ou tout simpement qu'est-ce qu'il faudrait que je fasse maintenant ?


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2014)

essayes le demarrage en mode sans échec comme CECI

tiens nous informer pour savoir si cela fonctionne


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2014)

Essaie un démarrage avec cmd R enfoncées, puis lance Utilitaire de disque et fais _Vérifier le disque_.

Ou bien redémarre sur ton DVD système et, après l'écran de choix des langues, lance Utilitaire de disque et fais _Vérifier le disque_.


----------



## Mouflet (2 Novembre 2014)

Re, encore merci pour vos réponses.

Alors j'ai testé quelques trucs parmi ce que vous m'avez proposé mais ça ne marche toujours pas. J'ai pu par ailleurs prendre des photos de mon problème : 



 Ça c'est mon problème 



 ça c'est aussi mon problème avec le mode de démarrage bavard (cmd+v)



 Ça c'est ce que j'obtiens après avoir maintenu la touche alt enfoncée pendant le démarrage. Après avoir selectionné le disque dur j'ai de nouveau le même problème : chargement qui bloque à la moitié...

Qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2014)

Mouflet a dit:


> Ça c'est ce que j'obtiens après avoir maintenu la touche alt enfoncée pendant le démarrage. Après avoir selectionné le disque dur j'ai de nouveau le même problème : chargement qui bloque à la moitié...
> 
> Qu'en dites-vous ?



(Si l'aimable assistance permet à l'oiseaux *macomaniac* de s'immiscer dans le fil ...)​

- J'en dis d'abord que l'«_impatience_» avouée de tes 17 ans fait honneur au Français en ne négligeant pas, sous la pression de l'angoisse et sur un clavier de téléphone, de maintenir l'intégrité formelle de la Langue. En quoi, tu as déjà triomphé de l'adversité... 


- Ensuite : l'installateur de «Yosemite» a greffé sur ta partition-système (/dev/disk0s2) un format CoreStorage : Groupe de Volumes Logiques --> la conséquence inéluctable est que la partition de récupération «Recovery HD 10.10» devient inaffichable à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage atteint en pressant 'alt' au lancement (c'est ainsi : le greffon CoreStorage rejette dans l'ombre la Recovery au scan du disque) --> tu ne peux (théoriquement) accéder à icelle qu'à partir de la combinaison de touches continûment pressées au démarrage : *&#8984;R* jusqu'à obtention du logo &#63743;.

Cela dit, je doute que tu puisses démarrer d'une quelconque façon sur ton disque interne (un HDD je présume) car je lis que tu as à répétition des SATA Warning : incapacité de prendre en charge le Disque Physique Virtuel donnant une I/O error (erreur d'input/output) de chargement du Logical Volume : disk1.

[Pour éclairer ces énoncés abscons, il suffit de savoir que le format CoreStorage 'écrase' la partition d'accueil /dev/disk0s2 du disque physique sous un Disque Physique Virtuel (à l'image d'un .dmg étendu à l'espace de la partition entière) sur la base seule duquel monte le Volume Logique : /dev/disk1 contenant les données de l'OS.]

Je crains qu'une I/O error ne signifie l'échec de lecture intégrale des écritures logiques au démarrage, suite à une défaillance physique du HDD (de très forts ralentissements - comme tu en as attesté - sont souvent d'ailleurs les signes précurseurs d'un disque en train de lâcher).

------&#9828;​
Pour te permettre de réactiver ton cerveau _MacBook Pro_Early 2011_ (qui n'est qu'une extension de ton esprit), sachant que tu n'as pas de clone démarrable ni de clé USB d'installation, je ne vois que 2 options :



Tu récupères ton DVD d'install gris intitulé *OSX Install DVD*, version : «Snow Léopard 10.6.7» fourni avec ton Mac et tu démarres dessus après insertion dans le mange-disque. Évidemment, tu ne pourrais pas ré-installer (si c'était possible) sur ton HDD qu'après ré-intialisation qui te ferait perdre tes données. Mais tu peux tester avec l'«Utilitaire de Disque», voir s'il peut réparer le filesystem du HDD ; sinon, en attachant à ton Mac un DDE USB (si tu n'en as pas, d'un coût modique), après tablage en GUID et formatage en Mac OS étendu (journalisé), tu pourrais installer un «Snow Léopard» démarrable sur le DDE.

En démarrant dessus, tu aurais déjà un système, que tu pourrais mettre à jour vers «Yosemite» - mais en connexion USB, ce ne serait pas brillant. Du moins pourrais-tu vérifier si l'image-disque du volume de l'OS de ton HDD monte sur le Bureau de session comme attendu, si le filesystem est lu --> possibilité de sauvegarder les données personnelles.

[NB. N'utilise pas le DVD vendu actuellement sur l'Apple Store : c'est la version 10.6.*3* de «Snow Léopard» --> ton _MacBook Pro_Early 2011_ ne démarrerait pas dessus.]

--------------------​

Tu démarres ton Mac la combinaison de touches *&#8984;&#8997;R* (cmd alt R) renue pressée au démarrage jusqu'à la &#63743;. C'est le démarrage dit _Par_Internet_, parfaitement supporté par ton Mac qui a sa ROM de démarrage (EFI) implémentée de cette fonctionnalité, et qui s'opère non pas sur le disque interne, mais sur le disque distant d'un Recovery on-line stocké sur les serveurs Apple. Le signal que ce démarrage est en train de s'opérer est l'affichage à l'écran d'un globe terrestre en rotation. Compter bien 10' rien que pour ce démarrage.

Si ça marche, tu atteins l'environnement d'une partition de récupération copie-conforme de celle de la Recovery HD du HDD. Mêmes fonctionnalités. Avec une différence notable : la fonction : _Ré-installer OS X_ ne télécharge pas l'installateur de la même version d'OSX que celle du disque interne, mais la version d'OSX correspondant à l'OS-Base (originel ou d'usine) du Mac. Et pour un _MacBook Pro_Early 2011_ fourni d'origine avec «Snow Léopard 10.6.7», alors? - Par décision rétro-active, Apple a décidé que ce type de Mac avait droit de télécharger «Lion 10.7.0» *comme si ça avait été l'OS-Base dématérialisé du Mac*. +5 GO compressés à télécharger --> compter dans les 2 H.

Évidemment, tu ne pourrais pas là encore 'appliquer' «Lion» 'sur' le «Yosemite» de ton HDD sans tout effacer au préalable, mais tu peux tenter de réparer le filesystem du disque interne du Mac (par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de l'installateur) et/ou installer «Lion» sur un DDE encore (GUID + HFS+) pour avoir un Système démarrable, comme dans le cas de figure précédent (45' d'installation environ pour «Lion»). Vérifier si l'image-disque du volume du HDD monte sur le Bureau.

------&#9831;​


----------



## daedalion (2 Novembre 2014)

bonjour,

fait un Commande+R au demarrage de ton mac pour verifier ton disque avec l'utilitaire de disque comme expliqué au dessus, mais à mon avis tu va ètre bon pour une reinstall de ton systeme. Tu as plusieurs solutions pour sauvegarder ton disque


----------



## Mouflet (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses (surtout à macomaniac pour sa première remarque qui fait chaud au c&#339;ur).

Je n'ai fait aucune des 2 manipulations que vous m'avez proposées par peur de perdre mes données, puisque d'après ce que j'ai compris je risque d'en perdre une partie. 
Je voudrais d'abord savoir quelle est la source de ce problème ? Est-ce que c'est parce que mon MBP est vieux ou parce que la nouvelle maj n'est pas très compatible avec les MBP 2011 ? (Ou peut-être tout simplement à cause de moi ?!)
Si je comprends bien ce que vous m'avez tous dit : vous me conseillez d'essayer de récupérer mes infos parce que mon ordinateur est mort et que je vais devoir en acheter un nouveau alors...

Bref, je vous remercie encore une fois pour vos réponses/futures réponses. J'attends ces dernières avant de passer à 
l'acte.
P.S : Juste pour info, je voulais vous dire que je ne suis pas un expert en informatique. Je comprends quelques trucs, j'arrive à suivre en général les tutoriaux étape par étape à la lettre sans trop de problèmes mais voilà je ne suis pas un génie...


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2014)

Ton ordinateur n'est pas (a priori) mort, le plus probable est un souci sur le dd. Tu n'en es pas responsable et l'OS que tu as essayé d'installer est tout à fait compatible avec ta machine.

Si tu avais un dd externe ça serait beaucoup plus simple : installation de l'OS sur le dd externe, redémarrage sur ce dd (permettant ainsi de valider le fait que ton ordi est OK) puis essais de réparer le dd interne / récupérer les données du dd interne à partir du dd externe.


----------



## Mouflet (2 Novembre 2014)

Re,

J'ai effectivement un DDE de 250 Go mais je n'ai toujours pas fait de manip' avec. Par contre, j'ai essayé de démarrer mon ordinateur avec cmd+R enfoncés jusqu'à l'apparition de la pomme. J'ai pu comme par magie, alors que j'avais essayé avant mais ça n'avait rien donné, accéder à l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai fait une une vérification et une réparation du DD principal... 

Voici quelques images : 



 Il s'agit du message obtenu après la vérification : à priori rien à signaler.



 Ça c'est un résumé sans détails de la vérification et de la réparation du disque que j'ai effectués. Idem ici, mon mac semble être en bonne état. 

Vous pouvez voir à droite la présence du "disk 1 : OS X Base System". Je n'y ai pas touché. Dois-je aussi le vérifier/réparer ? J'aimerai en savoir plus. Voici une image pour vous aider : 





On peut aussi remarquer que mon mac n'est pas du tout rempli... Sur 500 Go environ 20% sont à peine utilisés.

Là j'ai besoin de votre aide, après avoir eu l'accès à mon utilitaire et tout ce qui est avec (cmd+r au démarrage). Que dois-je faire pour accèder à mon mac  définitivement et revenir à la normale ou du moins comment puis-je récupérer mes données pour les mettre dans le DDE pour les stocker dans un futur ordinateur ? 

Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2014)

Si tu pouvais éditer ton post pour réduire la taille de tes images, ça serait sympa (800 * 600 par ex.)

Parce que là, ma connexion est quasiment bloquée 




----

Edit : c'est beaucoup mieux, merci


----------



## Mouflet (2 Novembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu pouvais éditer ton post pour réduire la taille de tes images, ça serait sympa (800 * 600 par ex.)
> 
> Parce que là, ma connexion est quasiment bloquée



Je crois que c'est mieux même si c'est moins commode et ça perd en qualité.. Ça t'envoie vers le site de l'herbergeur mais bon.

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2014)

Salut *Mouflet*.

La réparation du disque dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de la «Recovery HD» ne voit rien d'anormal --> tu es sûr que tu ne peux pas re-démarrer sur ton «Yosemite»? Si ça marchait, et que tu puisses ré-ouvrir ta session, hop! tu télécharges et installes &#9758;Carbon Copy Cloner&#9756; (logiciel de clonage = création d'images-miroirs démarrables de l'OS d'un disque sur un autre disque - démo gratuite un mois sans limitation fonctionnelle), tu connectes ton DDE (fais le ménage des données éventuelles - vérifie dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» s'il est bien en Tableau de Partition GUID et Mac OS étendu journalisé) et tu clones vite fait bien fait ton «Yosemite» (avec toutes tes données) sur le DDE. Si ton HDD flanche, tu re-démarres sur le clone (avec 'alt') et tu n'as rien perdu [éventuellement, si le démarrage direct ne marche pas, essaye de démarrer la touche &#8679; (maj) tenue pressée jusqu'à la &#63743; - ça allège les ressources chargées au démarrage].

Si tu ne peux pas démarrer sur «Yosemite», reviens sur la «Recovery HD» et lance : «Ré-installer OS X». Environ 1H 30 de téléchargement. Arrange-toi pour avoir ton DDE connecté au Mac, libre de données, bien tablé bien formaté. Quand l'installateur te propose d'installer «Yosemite», tu choisis comme destination ton DDE et tu as un Système démarrable à la fin. Sans aucun danger pour l'OS de ton disque interne. Tu vas bien voir si l'image-disque de ton HDD monte sur le Bureau de session. Te permettant de récupérer tes données.

Si ça le faisait, re-démarre encore une fois sur la «Recovery HD», re-choisis l'option : _Ré-installer OS X_ et parvenu après téléchargement à l'installation, ré-installe *sur* l'OS de ton HDD ce coup-ci (installation standard, sans rien effacer au préalable) : seuls les fichiers système vont être ré-écrits en conservation des données d'utilisateurs. Comme tu aurais sauvegardé précédemment ces données, c'est jouable : tu as une chance de pouvoir re-démarrer sur l'OS. Si c'était le cas, hop! clone exact sur le DDE au cas où...


...est-ce que je ne suis pas en train de tourner en rond, là?   [NB : le HDD semble avoir quand même du plomb dans l'aile.]​


----------

